# Word for the day  opine



## Josiah (May 8, 2015)

opine
[oh-pahyn] 


verb (used with object), verb (used without object), opined, opining.


1. to hold or express an opinion.

Example: Some pundits opine that the balance between privacy and security must shift in favor of the latter.


----------

